# Edge



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone goin out there anytime soon? I got a 236 seafox but its single engine, i got gas money n gear n numbers just wanted to jump on board if anyones goin out


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Still too cold for me, yep woosey.....but hopefully in a month or so.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Well when you are ready give me a heads up and ill split gas and bait!


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

mfbt said:


> Well when you are ready give me a heads up and ill split gas and bait!


You can bring some #'s, and bait if you want..........don't take money for gas, but thx for offering.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Well i got PLENTY of numbers from some friends and divers, my garmin is maxed out on way points so just give me a heads up


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

mfbt said:


> Well i got PLENTY of numbers from some friends and divers, my garmin is maxed out on way points so just give me a heads up


Sounds like a good reason for an upgrade :thumbup:


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah i agree but cant afford a couple Gs on new electronics bc i want a minn kota riptide st 112


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

mfbt said:


> Anyone goin out there anytime soon? I got a 236 seafox but its single engine, i got gas money n gear n numbers just wanted to jump on board if anyones goin out


I've been to the Edge plenty of times in my 21 Contender with a single engine. As long as your boat is maintained and you have all safety gear and sea tow, your 236 should be fine. Maybe you can do the buddy system with someone else, if your not confident enough to try it yourself.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Buddy boating is always better. 
Always safer with a another boat choose by just in case. 

I have a seafox 237 I take to the edge and farther. Last trip in October, we went out to the yellow gravel and loaded the boat with scamp 40 miles out of orange beach. A 23 can go anywhere you want to go. You just have to be aware of Mother Nature and what she is capable of. 


.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I've taken my 20 foot single engine cc to the edge numerous times! Been out in my buddies old 17 footer a couple times too! Just have to pick the days!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

mfbt said:


> Anyone goin out there anytime soon? I got a 236 seafox but its single engine, i got gas money n gear n numbers just wanted to jump on board if anyones goin out


That boat will make the edge no problem. I go all over the Gulf in my 21' CC single engine.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

RedLeg said:


> I've taken my 20 foot single engine cc to the edge numerous times! Been out in my buddies old 17 footer a couple times too! Just have to pick the days!


:no:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

you can make it out there on a good day in a small boat. i have a 20 and thats where i mostly fish. i will not go out there alone (without a buddy boat) when the water is this cold. hypothermia can kill you pretty quick in the winter months. been wanting a raft and a eprib.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I don't have a raft, but I do have an epirb. I tend to stay my butt closer to shore in the winter months. Just have to choose the day and always have a good float plan.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Well someone lemme know if they wanna go out and buddy up or if i can hop on board w cash bait n numbers, im lookin to go tomorrow even


----------



## Bengay (Apr 13, 2014)

Heading out in the morning with wife and 2 friends in a 32 Tiara. Going about 50 SE for Jacks,grouper,etc. Leaving East end of Destin Harbor about 7.
PM me and Ill send phone number.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

"I've been to the edge and there I stood and looked down"
Hell I've been to Ram Powell in my Sea Hunt Escape 225. Buddy system!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

We used to take our 19ft aluminum hull, 90 hp FORCE out to the edge all the time. Just gotta pick your days and know whats going on around you. Some people are overly cautious and will tell you, you need 2 motors, epirbs, SPOT, food for 6 months water for a year and yadda yadda just to leave the pass, truth is trust your gut, if your not comfortable leaving the pass in anything less than a yacht then don't but there are thousands of us that don't mind. If I die tomorrow on my boat all of my family knows i will have died doing what i live and went out how i wanted to, so it don't bother me to push the limit a little.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome time Ron, thank yall for letting me n brian tag along!


----------

